

Ask HN: Google official blogs don't have a user comments section. Why? - codemechanic

Is it not bit ironic for a company that is supposedly promotes open systems and open standards not to have a user comments section in their own blogs?<p>Google products and services are an integral and important part of every netizens life and its sphere of influence spread across nations and cultures.Should not they open their blogs to get users feedback and comments? Considering most of their important announcements come through the official blog - i guess it makes sense.<p>Your comments and opinions are welcome.
======
warp
For every place where user-generated content exists, you need people to police
things. If you have a community, this can be crowd-sourced to some extent, but
on a blog it is usually the blogger him/herself taking up that task. This is
not a very fun way to spend your time, it's not particularly productive. The
internet already has enough forums.

Also, I expect google is big enough that any feedback they need to know about
will bubble up in various places around the net where some person at google
will find it.

